# Abu Dhabi Curtains & Blinds



## soniadubai

Welcome to Abu Dhabi Curtains & Blinds
Curtains in Abu Dhabi offers Customized Made to Measure curtains, shades, blinds and drapery 100% Blackout Curtains by expert curtains tailors in abu dhabi Exclusive selection and expert advice we are best affordable curtains shop in abu dhabi Call Now 0562679002 to book a free measurement samples expert advise no call out charges In-Showroom.Our Awesome Work Blackout Curtains, Motorized Curtains, Motorized Blinds, Sofa upholstery and all your curtains and blinds solutions available in our store just give us a call 0562679002.
FREE MEASUREMENTS
in Your Area Sales Person alone with technical person will come for a free measurements for your curtains and blinds requirements.
FREE SAMPLES PHOTOS IDEAS
Our Sales Person will not only take measurements for your curtains and blinds he will show you all fabric samples and designs we have so it’s easy to select according to your need.
100 % Blackout Curtains in Abu Dhabi
We are the only company who ensure for blackout curtains for 100% blackout for fully relax sleep in dubai even you are not okay with curtains we can make 100% blackout blinds also.Get Special Discounts for Big Size Windows instead of charging extra like other do.
Motorized Curtains
We offer Motorized curtains with guarantee of 5 years this is replace warranty we are responsible for any fault and any performance problems may accrues just get a luxury motorized curtains or blinds now.
FREE REMOVAL OF EXISTING CURTAINS
We also provide old curtains rails to removal services with every curtains and blinds new order for free all you need to just give us call for curtains and blinds now.
FREE PICKUP AND DROP FOR UPHOLSTERY
when your order us for upholstery for your sofa or any other furniture then offer a free pickup and drop after new upholstery for your sofa or any other furniture so just call us now.
3 DAYS DELIVERY GUARANTEED 
On every curtains and blinds order we are the only company who is ensuring order delivery within 3 days guaranteed on other hand other companies just say they will do so best curtains fixing abu dhabi.

AFFORDABLE PRICES GUARANTEED FROM CURTAINS IN ABU DHABI
We don’t gave prices person and location basis our prices are affordable for curtains and blinds and we don’t give you a chance to say after hearing our prices are you crazy! it will now happen for sure.

CURTAINS ABU DHABI OFFERS FREE INSTALLATION
We don’t charge extra for curtains and blinds even motorized curtains and blind installation the charges are charge for curtains and blinds only no more extra charges for installation we don’t charge even or laundry services for re installation.
OUR MISSION
Yes its Really Matter for us Customer Satisfaction and this is the only way of marketing out customer recommend us see our local business page for customer reviews.
Curtain abu dhabi provides you with all varieties in and Best of Abu Dhabi window treatments store with also great solution for making your home your dream home.Curtains, Shades, Made to measure curtains and roman blinds from the Abu Dhabi Leading Supplier For Curtains.we provides you with all varieties in and Best with also great solution for making your home your dream home.Curtains, Shades, Made to measure curtains and roman blinds from the Abu Dhabi Leading Supplier For Curtains.
https://www.curtainsinabudhabi.ae/


----------

